# m6 vs a4



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i just test drove a 06 m6 in bham today. just to see the difference to my a4. first of all, the seats are still slow as the 05. the shifter is very bad. i got on it in 1-4th and had a bad vibration sound. i could not find 4th. but i would still get a 6 speed if i had to choose again. i got to the power band a lot quicker than my a4 and its a lot more fun to drive:cool 


just my .02


----------



## tap goat (Jun 15, 2006)

My 06 PB M6 is the first manual car that I have had. I really wanted to get a automatic because it was all I knew and manuals seemed to be too much of a hassle and learning curve. But, five days after driving it, I now know what everyone means when they talk about the fun of driving a manual. I am still a little shaky on starting from first, but once I get out of first, it's all good from there!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

great fun huh and welcome to the club


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i just test drove a 06 m6 in bham today. just to see the difference to my a4. first of all, the seats are still slow as the 05. the shifter is very bad. i got on it in 1-4th and had a bad vibration sound. i could not find 4th. but i would still get a 6 speed if i had to choose again. i got to the power band a lot quicker than my a4 and its a lot more fun to drive:cool
> 
> 
> just my .02



Hey man I am in Bham too...:seeya: Where you drive it at? Courtesy? That is where I bought mine. This manual for me took about a day to get use to. I have had many manuals before. At first the shifting to the higher gears to me seemed tight they were real close together...But like i said got use to it quick,,,I bought an 06 spice red.....


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

All of the "problems" with the M6 can be fixed with a simple shifter upgrade. I put in the GMM Ripshifter a little over a month ago and I must say, it's impressive. All the sloppyness and difficulty in finding the gears is removed. It's how the GTOs *should* have come from the factory.


----------



## V8EST (Oct 15, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i just test drove a 06 m6 in bham today. just to see the difference to my a4. first of all, the seats are still slow as the 05. the shifter is very bad. i got on it in 1-4th and had a bad vibration sound. i could not find 4th. but i would still get a 6 speed if i had to choose again. i got to the power band a lot quicker than my a4 and its a lot more fun to drive:cool
> 
> 
> just my .02


I have 06´GTO with manual transmisson, I like it. I´m agree, 400hp and m6 is really fun to drive!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Put the ripshifter in it and you'll experience REAL fun.
:cheers


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

EEZ no offense...but if I knew you had never driven a manual before and you asked to learn on my 400HP 6 speed new GTO I'd tell you to go screw. That being said, hope you didn't burn the clutch up too much. I've seen people who don't know how to work a manual shift go through a clutch in 5 hours on a sportbike....

Was it intimidating learning to drive a stick on such a powerful car?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i do know how to drive a stick. granted its been almost 9 years :rofl:


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

I signed up for my IBM/M6 yesterday. The wife can't drive stick, so that's gonna be a good time :|


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

o i thought you were saying you had never driven one before...and naturally you would expect my original reaction


----------



## KWB (May 5, 2006)

I picked up an '05 M6 during March Madness, and have a new A4 in Brazen Orange on order (should be here soon, but probably not in enough time for 0% financing). Like you say, the M6 sure has the fun factor built in, but its not funny if you're stuck in traffic. The A4 is probably better suited for high density stop and go traffic situations.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

LaPuzza said:


> I signed up for my IBM/M6 yesterday. The wife can't drive stick, so that's gonna be a good time :|


I can't talk my wife into driving it...I've taken her for a couple rides :rofl: She's one of the best drivers I know, and can handle a stick, but she says I'm going to have to put a ding in it before she drives it.

I hope that will be a long time :lol:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> I can't talk my wife into driving it...I've taken her for a couple rides :rofl: She's one of the best drivers I know, and can handle a stick, but she says I'm going to have to put a ding in it before she drives it.
> 
> I hope that will be a long time :lol:


Gotta love those women who can handle a stick!!

...um, hell yeah! :cheers 

I will not allow a woman to drive my GTO, I've had very bad experiences in the past with powerful rear-wheel drive cars and women driving them. Now, if Danica Patrick decided she wanted to drive it, I'd probably allow her. Girlfriend/Wife/Mistress/etc...no.


----------



## kinyu (May 11, 2006)

I have only driven manual since I could drive. Now I'm kind of tired of it. Phoenix traffic killed the fun of driving stick, so this time around, I went auto. Glad I did! Especially if I start adding bigger power.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

:agree:agree:agree

After driving stick for so long, I am done with it in city traffic. Like you need a manual to have fun driving this car... Great for all those who do, but I'll take my auto for a spin any day as well. It's all good after all with this car.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had auto's all my life, this M6 is a blast, traffic or not. I love to choose my rev/shift points, I like the poping sound on decell and I sure don't mind the high gear rubber and stall ability without the aftermarket bolt on. Auto's are nice but heck, the gas miles and stall of the M6 really launches and for some reason this goat loves a pissy/listen to me attitude everytime I drive it. Just love to make my own shifts, everytime!


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Pick your own shifts all day, I'll take the quicker car... This auto is perfectly matched to this engine. It works well in launches. Most autos are relaxed and unagressive. I think most auto naysayers just didnt try the auto at all. And I dont blame them. It seems like 80% of the GTO's on the lot are manuals...


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

one cat hair of a second is made up without even a bolt on. Most drivers can't drive a stick. What's your point? :shutme


----------



## GZP 06 GTO (Jun 20, 2006)

I think a true car enthusiast will drive a manual. Its the challenge of being in full control of your car when racing it. Not having to depend on an auto to do the shifting for you. Mastering the art of manual shifting is a challenge as apposed to the single action of just pressing on the gas and waiting for the your auto to do the work for you. I'll take manual over auto any day of the week. 

P.S. I'm still trying very hard to master art of manual shifting.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> ...I bought an 06 spice red.....




We all know that is the best color


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I've owned more manual cars than autos, but personally if I have to buy an aftermarket shifter for my car to make it feel smoother/tighter I'm all set. I test drove an M6 at the dealership I bought mine at and it just felt downright sloppy (this 05 had only 5g on it). It's tought to go from a Honda accord 5 spd (I know it's only a 4 banger) and 6 spd (had the v6 as well) that is tight and responsive and has great clutch feel to one that just doesn't cut it. Furthermore, I've stated it before on this forum...I just think the auto tranny lends itself more to the GTO's character. I'm not saying a 6Spd doesn't suit the car...it does...but not as well as the auto. It's a cruiser. It's a power luxury coupe. It's a Caddy ETC, Mark VIII, G35 coupe, Thunderbird SC, Lexus SC400 type of car. I'm sorry, it definately is not the same thing as a Disgustang GT or Trans Am, it isn't.


----------



## GZP 06 GTO (Jun 20, 2006)

I more compare it along the lines of a BMW M5. I think that's what it was built to compete with in the first place was an it? I was accually looking to buy an M5, but when I test drove the GTO, I was sold. For the price and what comes with it, its a no brainer


----------



## GTO_Mike (Jul 24, 2006)

When people say M6 and A4 are they talking about the transmissions or what? I looked at mine and it says it has an M12 transmission. What are the differences?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

its the trans.


----------



## Timbersgoat (Jul 26, 2006)

*Eez Goat ??*

I love your wheels... can you share with me what they are ?


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with learning the 6 bang. Like it has a mind of its own. Yes the factory shift is in need of improvement. Again though, once you master the mind, it's all 6.0 after that. I guess if I had a caddy or mini van I would opt for the auto, but this car loves the 5 6 shift. Now if I could just hit 3rd from 6th, then I'd start picking on those foot feet lovers.:seeya:


----------



## kinyu (May 11, 2006)

GZP 06 GTO said:


> I think a true car enthusiast will drive a manual. Its the challenge of being in full control of your car when racing it. Not having to depend on an auto to do the shifting for you. Mastering the art of manual shifting is a challenge as apposed to the single action of just pressing on the gas and waiting for the your auto to do the work for you. I'll take manual over auto any day of the week.
> 
> P.S. I'm still trying very hard to master art of manual shifting.


That’s kind of a generic statement. I’m an enthusiast, and I drive an auto (now). Different people like the different aspects, enthusiast or not. I have had three f bodies, a gto and a corvette z06. I consider myself to be more of car enthusiast than most. Your statement reminds me of the older vette owners who used to say “true enthusiast don’t mod their vettes.”


----------



## all4goat (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

I am about to buy a 2006 GTO but I have a few questions. 

First, what is wrong with the M6? Why are people saying that it was not built very well and that it is hard to find the gears? Why is that? 

Second, is it worth buying it brand new or should I just get a used 2006 with a few miles on it (less than 10k).

Thrid, I have an auto acura right now but I do drive my friends 6spd Altima SE-R on the weekends. I guess i can say i have like 2-3 months of driving experience with 6spd. When I get my 06 M6 am I going to stall or have a very difficult time finding the gears because from what I read, people who have driven stick for a while had trouble finding the gears? 

Fourth, the modification that can be done to the M6 gearbox, will it void the warranty for anything, and I am guessing that Pontiac dealers dont like to see it? How much is it and what does it do?

Thanks,
Future Goat Owner:cheers


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

all4goat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to buy a 2006 GTO but I have a few questions.
> 
> ...



This is one of the few cars I have driven that I did not like the manual at all. I have had 2 Z06's, (they only come with 6 speed's), 2 6 speed Trans Am's, Cobra Mustang..ect. My 6 speed 2001 WS6 Trans Am felt the closest to a 60's muscle car and my 05 auto GTO comes a close second, (gotta love a car that will downshift to 1st at 30 and burn rubber  ). 
I am also tired of knowing I will have to replace the clutch every year or so. Not that I keep my cars much longer that that any way!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I like the M12 cause of the better highway mileage.

Besides, it was the only silver on their lot!


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Here's where an automatic belongs...










I got the Black on Black '06 M6, and can't imagine owning another. I've seen some pretty beautiful Goats, but I like mine. I also just got a new job, so I did some checking. As it turns out Santa uses flying GOATS to train with while the Reindeer rest ;-) Rumor has it, someone has a GMM Rip Shifter coming :cheers 

Gerry


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> Here's where an automatic belongs...


I don't know! Having a manual in that thing would be cool. Imagine double clutching and ripping through second gear and taking about 5 yards of SOD from your yard. That would be cool.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Here's where an automatic belongs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you been a good boy. p.s. how fast dose that green mach. go.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> I hope you been a good boy. p.s. how fast dose that green mach. go.


Mine is a 23 HP V-Twin and I think she tops ner 5 MPH :willy:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> I don't know! Having a manual in that thing would be cool. Imagine double clutching and ripping through second gear and taking about 5 yards of SOD from your yard. That would be cool.


You ever been up late on a weekend, flippng through the channels, and see them racing lawn mowers??? And I thought I was nutz :cheers 

Gerry


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Personally, I like being able to choose my gear, and I like having 6 to choose from instead of 4. The automatic would probably be better if you do a lot of city stop-and-go driving. However, the manual is kickass for going out on the road and burning some rubber. It also gets better gas mileage, and saves you $1500 on a new one due to the gas guzzler tax on the automatic. 
As far as trouble finding gears, no, you won't have a problem for the most part. I would recommend a GMM Ripshifter though, they make the shift SO much more firm, precise and mechanical-feeling...just as it should be. It also shortens your throws to every gear. The stock shifter feels a bit gummy and unresponsive to me. That's just a personal opinion though...you may LOVE IT.
You won't stall this car, it's got so much low-RPM torque that you can let out the clutch and just go...even on moderately steep hills. This is BY FAR the easiest manual I've ever driven. I've had several manual transmission cars, and after the rip shifter was put in, this is also the most FUN to drive. 
To me, it's a no-brainer, but your mileage may vary. The best advice I could give you is go down to your local dealership and drive 'em both. The salesman wouldn't mind as long as you're serious about buying. There are advantages and disadvantages to each transmission, but it comes down to personal choice. I drove both and decided that the manual was for me. I live out in the country and rarely travel to the city, so I don't experience much traffic. It's also incredibly cool to drive past the local ricer hangout in 3rd or 4th and let the exhaust note do the talking (or making fun of...haha). There are very few things as wonderful sounding as a big V8 decelerating about 3000-3500 RPM. It scares children, makes dogs run and confirms the suspicion(s) of your mother-in-law (or girlfriend's mother) that you really ARE a bad-ass. Ok, sure, you can do that with an automatic too, but it's just not the same. It's also hella cool to do the 3rd and sometimes even a 4th gear scratch.
Oh, another thing, if you plan on putting in a bigger cam, it's better to have a manual (unless you go REALLY over-the-top), because you will lose a bit of low-end power in exchange for considerably more top-end. With the manual, you can get to that top-end much more quickly. With an automatic, you'd probably have to change your converter to a higher stall to get optimum performance out of it.
To me, it felt like the manual got to the power-band quicker and was able to stay in the prime area through shifts, whereas the automatic was a bit slower to get up to peak power, then when it shifted, you went just a tad below the power band. That could have just been my imagination though...my butt dyno isn't completely accurate these days.
If you have any other questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## all4goat (Aug 1, 2006)

I think I'm ganna love it here, you guys seem very informative but remember I am a noob to GTO's and pretty much the stick shift world I guess so dont mind my stupid questions.

Now what is a GMM Rip Shifter?? What does it do and is the dealer going to complain about it? How much is it and is it a DIY kind of thing or am I going to pay some shop $500 just to put it in?

And yea I am getting it in black and pretty sure the 6 speed...I have no idea what the M12 is though:confused ...?

As far as cams and other mods... for now I am going to keep it stock because going from a Acura CL Type S to this is going to be a very big change in HP #'s so Ill get used to it first and once I get borred of 400 ponies Ill throw the cams in there.

Oh yeah...how much is a new clutch by the way?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> You ever been up late on a weekend, flippng through the channels, and see them racing lawn mowers??? And I thought I was nutz :cheers
> 
> Gerry


Hey! Don't laugh...I was thinking about putting a K&N filter and Royal Purple on my Craftsman 42" tripple bagger. I bet I could shave a whole 30 minutes off my lawn cutting time. Haven't found a custom exhaust for it yet.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> Hey! Don't laugh...I was thinking about putting a K&N filter and Royal Purple on my Craftsman 42" tripple bagger. I bet I could shave a whole 30 minutes off my lawn cutting time. Haven't found a custom exhaust for it yet.


I'm switching my L130 Automatic to Amsoil the next order I make. It should be at the end of this season. Nice tip on the K&N :cheers

Edit: I was going to say that I have the kohler V-Twin 23HP. I think it will love the synthetic oil.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

all4goat said:


> Now what is a GMM Rip Shifter?? What does it do and is the dealer going to complain about it? How much is it and is it a DIY kind of thing or am I going to pay some shop $500 just to put it in?
> 
> And yea I am getting it in black and pretty sure the 6 speed...I have no idea what the M12 is though:confused ...?


An M12 is Siemese M6's. :cheers


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah! I went to O'Rielly's and we looked through the K&N book until we found the right measurements. Only $39 but I know I'd have to have it re-tuned before it ran right.


----------



## all4goat (Aug 1, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> An M12 is Siemese M6's. :cheers


Well I did some searching to find out exactly what an m12 gto is besides that it is more economical than the m6 but found nothing. What differences does it have as far as looks, performance, gear box and things like that? How does it manage to do more MPG than a m6?

-Thanks


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> Hey man I am in Bham too...:seeya: Where you drive it at? Courtesy? That is where I bought mine. This manual for me took about a day to get use to. I have had many manuals before. At first the shifting to the higher gears to me seemed tight they were real close together...But like i said got use to it quick,,,I bought an 06 spice red.....


I see your both from bham. I just bought a 2006 black on black m6 goat on 18's and I love it. With the exception of the shifter and that CAGS shifter junk. Anyone know about the CAGS shifter eliminator voiding the warranty? I doubt the dealer would even see it since its so small.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

It will not unless the eliminator caused the problem. It's a great cheap mod.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

all4goat said:


> Well I did some searching to find out exactly what an m12 gto is besides that it is more economical than the m6 but found nothing. What differences does it have as far as looks, performance, gear box and things like that? How does it manage to do more MPG than a m6?
> 
> -Thanks


M6 is an acronym for Manual 6 speed. M12 is the RPO number used by GM They mean the same thing. The A4 is RPO MXO


----------

